# Hello and Happy New Year!



## luxury (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, I joined back in May and have been lurking a long time and decided to become active and learn more about makeup this year.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Happy New Year!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cinci (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey! Happy New Year


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 4, 2010)

welcome (back)


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Nushki (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Good to hear you're becoming an active member


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 6, 2010)

Happy New Year! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Merinette (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 13, 2010)

to Specktra


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## krijsten (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll learn tons here!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome! makeup is so awesome! makes you feel like a different person


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)




----------

